# Australian union to help foreign workers on 457 visas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian Manufacturing Workers Union in South Australia has launched a new project aimed at ensuring that foreign workers are treated on a level playing field. It focuses on the recruitment and organising of workers on 457 visas so that unscrupulous employers and employment agents from exploiting workers. 'A worker is a worker. They are [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian union to help foreign workers on 457 visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

